# Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??



## Mett (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Als absolute Einsteiger (mein Sohn und ich) beim Brandungsangeln haben wir bereits ein paar Wochen an der spanischen Küste geangelt, allerdings mit teilweise vererbten bzw. günstig erstandenen Material.

Nun wollen wir ein wenig aufrüsten und mit angepassten Material in Mittelklasse Fortschrotte erziehlen.

Hierzu ist mir diese Rolle ins Auge gesprungen, hat vieleicht wer Erfahrung damit ?

http://www.cormoran.de/co/de/2/13/5928/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Wollt ihr euch den Spass am Angeln wirklich endgültig verderben?


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*



Andal schrieb:


> Wollt ihr euch den Spass am Angeln wirklich endgültig verderben?



Das heißt?

Vermutung an:
Du kennst die Rolle und du weißt das die nicht gut ist? Das die nix für den gelegentliche Urlaub am Strand ist....
Glaskugel aus:


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Bei dieser Marke muss man ja nun wirklich kein Hellseher sein!


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Dann ist ja gut.....


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Siehe hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=297850


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Wenn es kein Daiwa Cormoran Nachbau ist. 
Bei neuen Rollentypen wachsen da manchmal auch bessere Stücke rüber, aber aus der Vergangenheit haben die Cormoran Röllchen einen denkbar schlechten Ruf (und niedrigen Preis).
Macht weiter so! :m


----------



## Mett (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Hmmm ... und was gibt es empfehlenswertes im mitterlen Preisegment das einigermassen weit werfen lässt und Salzwassertauglich ist ?


----------



## vermesser (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Mal etwas differenzierter: Grundsätzlich hat Cormoran in der Vergangenheit bei Rollen so gut wie nur Schrott abgeliefert. Fast jeder hat eine Geschichte dazu. 

DIESE konkrete Rolle kenne ich aber nicht. Von den Daten her KANN das eine brauchbare Rolle sein. Was soll das gute Stück denn kosten? Eventuell hat dann jemand eine erprobt brauchbare Alternative?

Das Problem bei Cormoran sind glaube ich gar nicht so sehr die aktuellen Rollen, sondern der Ruf von früher...und der war gerechtfertigt schlecht  .

Aber gute, günstige Ruten bauen sie eigentlich...


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Ich kenne den Trööt. Da steht nichts, aber aber gar nichts von dieser Rolle.

ü 70 € finde ich selbst nicht gerade billig. Ich will diese Rolle nicht verteidigen, weil ich genau diese nicht kenne. Aber ich kenne einen Vorläufer der Rolle. 
Da gab es nichts zu meckern. 

Es kann durchaus sein, das die Rolle OK ist. Für 70 Tacken kann man aber auch andere Modelle mit in die Wahl nehmen.


----------



## vermesser (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*



Mett schrieb:


> Hmmm ... und was gibt es empfehlenswertes im mitterlen Preisegment das einigermassen weit werfen lässt und Salzwassertauglich ist ?



Nimmste die: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...COBuVZKx-Eetfe1fg5EkKRDXKrpoiUZHRYaAnD78P8HAQ , garantiert untotbar, salzwasserfest, wirft meines Erachtens ausreichend weit. 

Hier eine detailliertere Berichterstattung: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247614 .


----------



## Carassius venator (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Na gut, 
wenn einige "Angel-Snobs" nix anderes mehr als PENN oder WFT oder bestenfalls noch DAIWA akzeptieren, dann solltest Du Dich in diese Kolonne einreihen.

Genau diese Rolle habe ich seit 2 Jahren im Romsdalfjord mit bis 10 kg schweren Seelachsen, Drillzeit mit der Rolle nicht unter 20 Minuten (!), und in der Gegend von Listafyr, also 2 x im Jahr, im Gebrauch.

Günstig muss nicht immer schlecht sein, meistens kommen die Rollen sowieso aus einer der 3 großen China-Manufakturen und alle 2 Monate wird nur das Outfit und  die Anzahl der Kugellager geändert.

Richtiger Anglermüll ist nur bei 10.-EURO angesiedelt, darüber hinaus (auch wenig mehr) sind die Rollen schon ganz gut - nur, das ist auf diesem (Angelgeräte)-Markt nicht anders als jede Hausfrau es macht.
*
Man muss vergleichen!*   :m

.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Wenn es eine originäre Brandungsrolle werden soll, dann wirf einen Blick auf die Marke Ryobi.


----------



## vermesser (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Na gut,
> wenn einige "Angel-Snobs" nix anderes mehr als PENN oder WFT oder bestenfalls noch DAIWA akzeptieren, dann solltest Du Dich in diese Kolonne einreihen.
> 
> Genau diese Rolle habe ich seit 2 Jahren im Romsdalfjord mit bis 10 kg schweren Seelachsen, Drillzeit mit der Rolle nicht unter 20 Minuten (!), und in der Gegend von Listafyr, also 2 x im Jahr, im Gebrauch.
> ...



Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht. Und schön, dass du als einziger scheinbar die Rolle selber kennst...das ist dann wenigstens hilfreich.

Aber Cormoran Rolle und Schrott liegt leider häufig sehr dicht beeinander...selber hab ich vier oder 5 geschrottet und ich kenne etliche mehr leider  . Kernschrott vom Feinsten...


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Na gut,
> wenn einige "Angel-Snobs" nix anderes mehr als PENN oder WFT oder bestenfalls noch DAIWA akzeptieren, dann solltest Du Dich in diese Kolonne einreihen.



Wo ist das Snobismus, wenn ich für den vergleichsweise gleichen Tarif alternative Ware bekomme, die bereits deutlichst bewiesen hat, dass sie hält was sie verspricht?


----------



## DeralteSack (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Die Rolle ist für 42 Euronen bei A&M zu bekommen.:m
Laut Katalog sind es 70.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Die Rollen sind OK.
Ich kenne die baugleichen Modelle Cormoran Black Master 8PiF, sowie 
 die Cormoran Pro Carp 6PiF.
Allesamt schon mal aufgemacht und das Innenleben für tauglich zum Süßwassergundangeln(Karpfen usw.) befunden. 
Inwieweit die salzwassertauglich sind weiß ich aber nicht.

PS: Seitdem die mit Daiwa verbandelt sind, gibts es wieder taugliche Rollen(und Ruten sowieso) von Cormoran.


----------



## degl (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*



Mett schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Als absolute Einsteiger (mein Sohn und ich) beim Brandungsangeln haben wir bereits ein paar Wochen an der spanischen Küste geangelt, allerdings mit teilweise vererbten bzw. günstig erstandenen Material.
> 
> ...



Für gelegentliches Brandungsangeln absolut zu empfehlen.

Allerdings sind wir "eingefleischten Brandungsangler" aus dem "Gelegenlichen" raus und da zählt für mich die Zuverlässigkeit und da hat Cormoran "als Träger des Daiwa-Ordens" immer die "Spartaste" gedrückt.....im speziellen mein ich die Getriebeteile, die nicht auf "Hochbelastung" sondern auf Masse und "Low-Price" getrimmt sind..............

gruß degl


----------



## Franky (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Moin...
Wenn Du 70 € bereit bist für eine Cormoran-Rolle auszugeben, wärst Du sicher auch bereit noch 'nen Zehner für eine "echte" Brandungsrolle draufzupacken, oder? 
Ich kann Dir da die Okuma Distance Surf DS-60 wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Pippa (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

..........http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Mitchell-Blade-Alu-6500


----------



## Pippa (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

..........http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Abu-Garcia-Soroen-SX-70


----------



## Dorschalex (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Ich hätte da ne Frage als Nicht-Brandungsangler: reicht die Spulengröße der Mitchell und der Sorön denn für weite Würfe in der Brandung aus? Ich selber habe mir in dem Shop vor 1.5 Jahren die 40 er und die 60 er für nen Fuffie gekauft, das sind schon echt klasse Rollen, vor allem die 40 er ist klasse zum Spinnfischen auf dorsch vom Boot/Ufer! Aber die Rollen haben ja nicht die typisch flachen, hohen Weitwurfrollen Spulen. Oder machen die nicht so viel mehr Distanz aus wie man denkt?


----------



## Dingsens (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Wenn gelegentlich,dann Ryobi Proskyer Nose Power!
Gibt's für 'n Fuffie inner Bucht und dann hast du deine breite Spule. #6


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal etwas differenzierter: Grundsätzlich hat Cormoran in der Vergangenheit bei Rollen so gut wie nur Schrott abgeliefert. Fast jeder hat eine Geschichte dazu.
> .



Nicht unbedingt! #h

Möchte Kormoran nicht in Schutz nehmen , aber ich habe seit 7 Jahren die Cormoran Seacor Pro 7Pi als 5500. Hat schon 2-mal Island mit gemacht und diverse Ostseetouren und eine richtige Maschine. Das ist jedenfalls die einzige positive Erfahrung mit Kormoran


----------



## Baum1309 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Hi,

ich kenn die Rolle nicht wirklich. Hab aber wie andere Angler bereits schlechte Erfahrungen mit Rollen von Comoran gemacht. 
Gilt nicht für die Ruten, da fische ich 2 in der Brandung und die sind Top.

ich würde dir zu der Rolle raten:
http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l...fishing.html?gclid=CJqa0tX4xcMCFYKWtAodGDIA7Q

hab ich selbst seit 2 Jahren in der Brandung und sind top. Gibt es auch mit einer "Plastik/ Kohlenstoffspule" kostet dann ein paar € weniger, hat aber keine Ersatzspule dabei


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Oder wenn Du keine Probleme mit gebrauchten Sachen hast, bei ebay mal nach den Daiwa Emblem XT Modellen ausschau halten.. selbst die ST Serie langt für's gelegentliche Brandeln.
Die Dinger sind schon bestimmt 20 Jahre auf'm Markt und auch heute noch sehr beliebt unter  Brandungsanglern.. unter normalen  Umständen  kaum zu schrotten und sollten auch für bummelig 60-70 € zu bekommen sein.
Ansonsten die Ryobi Pros... hab ich auch noch nix schlechtes von gehört...


----------



## Mett (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Danke erstmal für die vielen Tipps und Ratschläge !

Da nun einige Empfehlungen aufgetaucht sind die scheinbar eine "normale" Spule haben eine Frage hierzu.

Wie wichtig bzw. wie unterschiedlich sind diese "konischen" Weitwurfspulen zu den "normalen"


----------



## degl (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*



Mett schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die vielen Tipps und Ratschläge !
> 
> Da nun einige Empfehlungen aufgetaucht sind die scheinbar eine "normale" Spule haben eine Frage hierzu.
> 
> Wie wichtig bzw. wie unterschiedlich sind diese "konischen" Weitwurfspulen zu den "normalen"



Ich fische beide Sorten auf meinen Brandungsrollen und kann keinen wirklichen Vorteil ins Feld führen.......wobei meine "konischen" aus Teflon sind und für eine bestimmte "Menge" an Geflechtschnur produziert wurden..........

Viel wichtiger ist eine ausreichende Schnurmenge, die auf der Spule ist und das die Spulen möglichst gut gefüllt werden......bis kurz vor dem Spulenrand......in etwa so:







gruß degl


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Hallo Detlef,

du fischt sicher auch Mono und geflochtene Schnur. Meine Frage ist die, gibt es große Unterschiede bei geflochtener Schnur zum Brandungsangeln?
Oder gehen so ziemlich alle gleich gut? Ich meine damit die handelsüblichen 
Namenhaften Schnüre.

Climax 8 Braid
Power Pro
etc

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das 8-fach geflochtene weit wirft, jedoch nicht so abriebfest ist...
Kannst du dazu mal zwei, drei Zeilen schreiben?

PS: sehr schönes Wickelbild.


----------



## Mett (30. August 2016)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

Zur Ergänzung:

Habe mir damals die Comoran Seaacor gekauft und am Mittelmeer eingesetzt.
Alles gut bei der Rolle, Wickelbild, Wurfweite etc.
Als dieses Jahr allerdings zwei mal was größeres am Ende der Schnur hing war ich schockiert.
Der Bügelarm bewegte sich bein einholen unter Zug so massiv das ich Angst hatte dieser bricht.
Außerdem ist es fast unmöglich einzukurbeln wenn sich alles bewegt.

Wieder ein wenig schlauer, die nächste Rolle lasse ich mir mehr kosten.


----------



## hans albers (31. August 2016)

*AW: Cormoran Seacor XP 5PiF 4500 - brauchbar ??*

moin

mein tip:
mit penn rollen machste nichts falsch
am meer... die halten einiges aus.

ansonsten auf eine multi umsteigen.

von cormoran konnte ich bisher nur die ruten verwenden,
rollen waren alle schrott.


----------

